# M-f 35



## tonywhizz (Sep 2, 2012)

I am rebuilding a Massey Ferguson-35 and removed rear wheel bearings as the iner seals were leaking
fitted new seals and bearing and retaining collar.
Now tring to set float but it is extream can not get it down any where near 0.002" to 0.008" as the book says.
I must be blind I can see what holds the shaft from coming out but not what limits the thrust in.
I have taken the collar and bearing off one of the shafts to check they where on Ok and they where fine.
When I assembled the shaft into the housing and the cover plate in place even with no shims there was loads of float.
What am I missing apart from a brain.
Can anyone help?
I have a service manual 
Does any one recommend a rebuild manual for a MF-35?

Thanks

Tony


----------

